

Markets are doing horribly right now, below DOW 17,000 - JacobH
http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/08/investing/stocks-markets/index.html

======
JacobH
As sharp as the decline is, I am not sure if this is a buying opportunity.
Most investors made big gains so more can easily afford to cut their losses.

I keep hearing realestate and low rates, so that may easily be an outlet for
the money to go to. I guess we'll see.

